

My old account, with 2150 karma, is useless. So I made a new one. - hexagonal

Flagging submissions had been disabled. So had downvoting comments.<p>After 710 days, I'm starting over.
======
sp332
1109 days, 13159 karma. I don't have flagging anymore but I don't miss it too
much.

------
nextparadigms
Does PG disable upvoting for submissions, too?

